# Low Cost Brokerage Houses or Mutual Funds?



## MrCheapo (30 June 2021)

Hi,

I live in the USA (Australian Citizen as well). I wanted to dollar cost average my Australian rental properties income into a mutual fund (or ETF) but don't want to pay hefty fees.

Vanguard Australia would be ideal, but they are not allowing new accounts for non-residents. Ironically I have an account with them, but I cannot invest in new mutual funds with them so I'd be stuck investing in the one mutual fund. Is there an alternative to Vanguard Australia with the same prinicples (low annual fees, no exit/entry fees)?

Alternatively, I could invest in an ETF index fund, but since I want to dollar cost average I don't want a brokerage house that will charge me a large fee each and every time I buy. What on-line brokerage firms allow me free trades? In the USA all do, but maybe that's not the case in Australia?


----------

